# my water test results help me figure out the numbers please



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

My water test results after cycling for only 3 days. Live plants. No fish yet.

PH 7.5
Alkalinity 120
Chlorine 0
Hardness 150
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0
Ammonia 0

Any recommendations for type of fish? Will any of this change in the next few days? Any more information you can give me? This PH means I'm relatively neutral right? Water is on the high end of soft? What is the difference between ph and alkalinity?:betta:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you using test strips?

How big is your tank and what type of setup do you have?


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Cycling hasnt started yet, have you added a source of ammonia? Is that what fish you are asking about (for cycling) or for tank residents based on pH and hardness?

7.5 is mid range to slightly alkaline (7.0 is neutral, less acidic and higher alkaline) and most fish are probably ok there, your actually on the slightly hard side of things. Not sure what alkalinity is measuring? Carbonate/buffer capacity


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

- Is that what fish you are asking about (for cycling) or for tank residents based on pH and hardness? (yes both)

I had my water tested at Petsmart. My tank is 35 gallon, freshwater with live plants.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

What fish were you thinking about keeping once you get things up and running? Maybe we could help you decide if you should cycle with them or others.


----------

